
A C# REPL in Clojure - cstejerean
http://www.pluralsight.com/community/blogs/craig/archive/2008/11/19/a-c-repl-in-clojure.aspx
======
babo
He uses C# as a synonym for .net which is misleading. With F# it's way easier
to get a proper .net REPL which is a great feature.

~~~
pietro
PowerShell is a pretty cool REPL, and so is IronPython. There are quite a few
options.

------
wingo
I enjoyed this because I wasn't aware that Clojure could run on .NET (IKVM or
otherwise). Thanks!

~~~
icey
Well, it used to be that Clojure targeted both .Net and the JVM. Now it just
targets the JVM.

So... it can only run on .Net if it thinks it's talking to the JVM.

Does that make sense?

~~~
michaelneale
Scala was the same. Its now really JVM only - but IKVM does an amazing job in
running things on .net if you need to (last I tried, which was quite a few
years ago, the ikvm slowdown was single digit percentage, very impressive,
over "native" .net code).

------
icey
This is pretty cool, but mostly because I'd never heard of IKVM.Net before
(<http://www.ikvm.net/>).

